

U.S Startups hiring non-U.S citizens? - truebosko

Hi there,<p>I was wondering how common is it for U.S startups to hire immigrants from Canada, Europe or anywhere else? For example, a Canadian citizen can come to the U.S to work on an Employment Visa (TN For example) and I know it's common in larger corporations but how about the little startups?<p>As far as I know there isn't much paperwork apart from a letter of employment a company has to do for something like a TN Visa but is there any other hidden ramifications or reasons why a smaller U.S company wouldn't hire someone from outside of the U.S?
======
crazyirish
TN visas are interesting times since for Canadians they are issued at the port
of entry. Because of this some places are better for people to enter than
others. Ask your Canuck friends if you plan to bring people down using this
method.

~~~
truebosko
Well I am Canadian myself, and the reason I posted this was to see how
plausible it would be for me to work in a smaller environment when/if I made
my attempt at getting a TN Visa.

I'm just curious if a smaller U.S employer would actually do this

------
scribblewiki
I know a few startups that hire from Canada; but, just through telecommuting
which then you need nothing. Just someone to do payroll in Canada.

